# ANyone Else Having Cory Trouble?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I was thinking that maybe everyone thats been having trouble with corys dying for no reason can come together to try to sort the problem out. Is there anyone else having severe cory trouble? I lost 3 guys in 1 day. Its heartbreaking. There are absolutely no sympthoms and I know they're not starving. I NEED to find a solution ASAP.

Edit: There are absolutely NO problems with all the other fish in the tank, only the corys


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

All mine are fine except the tri's those have been dropping like flys


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Have you inspected their barbels? (barbel erosion could be associated with a fungus or bacteria in your substrate)

Do you have sand or gravel? (sand would be the ideal choice)

How long have you had the cories? How many do you have left?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Lexus: I thought you had some tiger barbs?


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

How long have you had the corys; and what species are they?
May be your water is containing too much salt?
May be you added some medicine for other fish?
Corys are mostly hardy fishs...
You said there are no sympthoms; so there are not wounds or erosions...
hummm...


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Have you inspected their barbels? (barbel erosion could be associated with a fungus or bacteria in your substrate)
> 
> Do you have sand or gravel? (sand would be the ideal choice)
> 
> How long have you had the cories? How many do you have left?


They barbels look good, besides I thought there might be a problem with the gravel so I took out all decor and throughly cleaned the gravel, same problem. I've had albinos, bronze, peppered & bandits die. I've had the albinos longest, for about 6 months. RIght now I have 4 but I bought them recently, I have 1 remaining from the first batch I had (6 months ago)


----------

